# G1023RLW after a year and a few projects...



## harvey4804 (Jan 21, 2011)

It looks like the pictures were chopped. Oh well, you get the point.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

great review and update. the defects are minor, but when added up it's alot. weather it's 1300.00 or 4000.00; we pay for saws that would last our life times;seemingly; it just shouldn't be. but it's always a fight, and how much do you just let go?
by the way, hows the new house and shop set up going?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

You did good, but I'd be asking grizzly for: new miter gauge, new router plate, new wings, new wrenches.
You paid for a new saw, don't settle for less.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine is sitting at the terminal in Houston waiting to be delivered Wednesday. Hope it is OK.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

thats a great saw


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

enjoy the new saw


----------



## tme4tls (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the same saw which is dedicated to ripping only. I use a Grizzly 690 for cross cutting.

Dust collection is a hassle and the blade enclosure can clog easily if any somewhat larger pieces for trapped in the exit hole or hose. I removed both and opened up the hole in the back of the cabinet for better suction. It did help a lot. I dumped the wrenches and went to Sears and got some real wrenches for blade changing. Call Grizzly and they will replace any of the parts that were damaged when you got the saw. They usually offer little to no resistance when it comes to damages or defects. The Tawianese quality of better than the Chinese quality so you are ahead of the game there. The black plate is where the anti-kick back pawls ride and is going to get scratched up very soon so a little crack shouldn't be a problem.

Since I put the saw into service in Feb 2012 it has performed well and to my expectations in hard commercial use.


----------

